
A former mentor recalls the early career of Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata - danso
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/254169/A_former_mentor_recalls_the_early_career_of_Satoru_Iwata.php
======
0xcde4c3db
The article mentions a "6502.7" CPU core that Ricoh had. I don't think I've
ever heard of this designation before, and Google doesn't seem to find any
relevant hits other than this article. Does anyone know something about it? I
guess it's probably just an internal designation for a specific layout
variation/revision, but it seems like it might be a new detail.

~~~
voltagex_
[https://books.google.com.au/books?id=GBXqCAAAQBAJ&pg=PA28&lp...](https://books.google.com.au/books?id=GBXqCAAAQBAJ&pg=PA28&lpg=PA28&dq=6502+nintendo+variant)
possibly? Failing that, byuu (developer of the Higan emulator) might know.

~~~
pinewurst
This is _really_ a great book btw. It was one of the few things keeping me
sane on a bad business trip.

The Ricoh part (2A03) is a 6502 core with BCD instructions deactivated (not
removed) so Ricoh didn't have to pay patent royalties.

